# 80101 - ICD-9 codes that support medical necessity



## JWINGES (Nov 18, 2011)

Does anyone have the link from medicare/cms for the ICD-9 codes that are covered for the 80101 

This is for the monitoring of patient compliance in a drug treatment or for chronic pain patients.

If anyone can help me that would be a great help I am just going around in circles on the cms website.


----------



## Kimmers (Nov 29, 2011)

Search the local and national coverage determinations database

Here is the link for Medicare's National Coverage Determination Database

http://www.cms.gov/medicare-coverage-database/overview-and-quick-search.aspx?list_type=ncd

Be sure to check with your fiscal intermediary for your region regarding local coverage determinations.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 29, 2011)

If it is for monitoring for compliance with prescribe treatment then how about V58.83 followed bu V58.69, this what we always use and there has never been a problem.


----------

